

Calling function from one language to other - deedee
http://stackoverflow.com/q/18364818/71910

======
ksikka
First you should spend some time to understand how code runs on a computer.
I'm talking about the process and thread model.

If you're in python, for example, python the executable is typically compiled
code, running as a process. It reads your code as input and based on that,
operates the system. It's able to call already compiled/linked C code. Many of
python's data structures are implemented in C. It's not possible to
dynamically run javascript code using the python executable itself.

You need to have some process running some program which can
interpret/compile/run your other code. That could be the same process from
your native code, or a different one. If it's a different one, you can use
some form of interprocess communication to call/retrieve the output of the
execution of the other code.

